# Sony Rear Projection problems



## Steve H

We have a Sony KDS-R50XBR1. Bought it new in 2006 from Best But with a 4 year extended warranty. Couple of years ago it needed a new optical block, Couple of months later a new lamp (warning light did not go on) last year a new cooling fan. Now after a few hours of being on the pic goes dim. I'm about to put the squeeze on Best Buy for their no lemon policy. Anyon have this many problems with this type of Sony? Also anyone have to go the no lemon route with Best Buy?


----------



## wingrider01

Steve H said:


> We have a Sony KDS-R50XBR1. Bought it new in 2006 from Best But with a 4 year extended warranty. Couple of years ago it needed a new optical block, Couple of months later a new lamp (warning light did not go on) last year a new cooling fan. Now after a few hours of being on the pic goes dim. I'm about to put the squeeze on Best Buy for their no lemon policy. Anyon have this many problems with this type of Sony? Also anyone have to go the no lemon route with Best Buy?


Have used it a couple of times to replace a washer that was having problems and a Samsung DLP rear projection.

You need to check your contract, around the time you show they modified the contract to only allow 1 light engine replacement, if the issue turns out to be the light engine, it will not fall into the lemon policy.


----------



## tcusta00

My Sony RPTV has been pretty good to me for about 5 years now. I did run into an issue where I had no picture followed by a squeezed picture (only projecting on 2/3 of the screen) but leaving it unplugged for about 3 hours worked to reset it. You may want to try this.


----------



## BattleZone

Sony has acknowleged severe problems with several of their RP models, and has a program in place to allow you to upgrade to a Sony flat panel at a significant savings over retail. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## tcusta00

BattleZone said:


> Sony has acknowleged severe problems with several of their RP models, and has a program in place to allow you to upgrade to a Sony flat panel at a significant savings over retail. Might be worth checking out.


Interesting... I may have to look into that.

Edit: Is this what you're referring to?


----------



## Steve H

So far a quick off/on cycle has brought the picture back to normal brightness. The projector lamp was replace 13 months ago. The service tech tells me that 1 year might be what I should expect for the lamp!!!!!!!!!!!! $250.00 per lamp if I replace it myself. To me, if that is the problem, Sony should either have given a warning about lamp life prior to selling this type of TV or they should reduce the cost of the lamp. At $250/year/lamp it's like DISH increasing their rates $20.00+/month for nothing.


----------



## BattleZone

No, that's not it. Contact Sony Support and explain that you've had on-going issues with your SXRD RPTV and see what they say.


----------



## lflorack

tcusta00 said:


> Interesting... I may have to look into that.
> 
> Edit: Is this what you're referring to?


It might be good to take a look at this thread at AVS Forum. A number of people have been successful at getting Sony to swap out the XBR1's for newer sets. They are currently offereing some very specific deals. I don't think they'll last a long time. Sounds like they're trying to close out the RPTV chaper in their history.

I had one of these sets but recently got a Samsung UN55B800 and gave the XBR1 to one of my sons.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Steve H said:


> So far a quick off/on cycle has brought the picture back to normal brightness. The projector lamp was replace 13 months ago. The service tech tells me that 1 year might be what I should expect for the lamp!!!!!!!!!!!! $250.00 per lamp if I replace it myself. To me, if that is the problem, Sony should either have given a warning about lamp life prior to selling this type of TV or they should reduce the cost of the lamp. At $250/year/lamp it's like DISH increasing their rates $20.00+/month for nothing.


I believe that retailers should be more upfront about replacement lamps too. My Sony RP original lamp lasted more than 2 years before I replaced it. You may want to check out http://www.advancedlamps.com & see if you can beat those prices


----------



## tcusta00

BattleZone said:


> No, that's not it. Contact Sony Support and explain that you've had on-going issues with your SXRD RPTV and see what they say.





lflorack said:


> It might be good to take a look at this thread at AVS Forum. A number of people have been successful at getting Sony to swap out the XBR1's for newer sets. They are currently offereing some very specific deals. I don't think they'll last a long time. Sounds like they're trying to close out the RPTV chaper in their history.
> 
> I had one of these sets but recently got a Samsung UN55B800 and gave the XBR1 to one of my sons.


Hmm, I have a KP-57ws510 so it doesn't look like the problems I have are covered under this. The OP should check out these links though since he has this model.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Steve H said:


> We have a Sony KDS-R50XBR1. Bought it new in 2006 from Best But with a 4 year extended warranty. Couple of years ago it needed a new optical block, Couple of months later a new lamp (warning light did not go on) last year a new cooling fan. Now after a few hours of being on the pic goes dim. I'm about to put the squeeze on Best Buy for their no lemon policy. Anyon have this many problems with this type of Sony? Also anyone have to go the no lemon route with Best Buy?


Request replacement under their No-lemon guarentee. They will pull the previous records to verify that this will indeed be the 3rd time in the shop for repair. At that point, they will send you to a local store for a credit (typically the origional amount paid for the tv itself) to use as an in-store credit towards a replacement or anything else you wanted for that matter.

With the recent price drops seen in the industry, you should be able to walk away with something comparable, if not better then what you had.


----------



## Steve H

The problem is still there. SONY (two levels above standard customer service) claims it's not their problem. Best Buy no lemon will go into effect if we can prove it's not the lamp. The problem is very intermittent, pic goes dim when it gets a hair up its [email protected]##[email protected] I can shut off the TV turn it right back on and pic is fine. The big problem is that the tech needs to see it when it happens.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

BattleZone said:


> Sony has acknowleged severe problems with several of their RP models


There also have been problems with the KDS A 2020 models too with optical block issues. Just found an warrenty extension update on Sony's websitehttp://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/news-item.pl?news_id=367&mdl=KDS50A2020

I plan on having work done on my set as I'm starting to have problems on my set now


----------



## Renard

Sony has acknowleged severe problems with several of their RP models, and has a program in place to allow you to upgrade to a Sony flat panel at a significant savings over retail. Might be worth checking out.

My friend had the same problem. He went through this program and all I can say it was a *N I G H T M A R E*. He got his new flat TV (which is working fine), but he spent hours, hours, hours and hours over the phone with Sony. Their incompetence was so ridiculous.
They promised him that the TV was shipped, but in fact it wasn't, it took 2 months for Sony to ship the TV.
I don't think he will buy a Sony TV, because these guys in this program are a bunch of idiot.
But who knows if you try you might have a better chance (honnestly i doubt it)


----------



## jazzyd971fm

More info on Sony Rear Projection TV's http://sites.google.com/site/sonylcdrptvproblems/


----------



## Steve H

Best Buy gave us a *FULL REFUND*(in store credit!!!! TV is 3 1/2+ years old. We are replacing it with a Samsung 55" "LED" & have enough leftover on the credit to get a blu-ray player, 23" computer monitor & the extended warranty on the new TV (I had to kick in $200).

BEST BUY was great in their customer service on this problem


----------



## Sackchamp56

Steve H said:


> Best Buy gave us a *FULL REFUND*(in store credit!!!! TV is 3 1/2+ years old. We are replacing it with a Samsung 55" "LED" & have enough leftover on the credit to get a blu-ray player, 23" computer monitor & the extended warranty on the new TV (I had to kick in $200).
> 
> BEST BUY was great in their customer service on this problem


Wow!


----------



## marym

I tried to unfreeze it but it did not work for me, saidly. I had to buy a replacement lamp.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Since both of my TV's are both Sony rear projections I was able to get 2 new sets while keeping my old one's. (Obviously to get the deal you have to tell them you are seeing issues and send a picture of the screens but they don't really check things out and take your word for it)

I am getting a KDL55EX710 for $325 and a KDL40EX720 for $150. The new sets should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

The KDL-40EX720 arrived on Tuesday. Looks great after adjustment. Much sharper than my E2000


----------



## CCarncross

Among other reasons, a 40" tv should always be sharper than a 50" tv....same resolution picture blown up to a much larger size will always look better on the smaller display....


----------



## SPACEMAKER

CCarncross said:


> Among other reasons, a 40" tv should always be sharper than a 50" tv....same resolution picture blown up to a much larger size will always look better on the smaller display....


Also the E2000's are 720p. I was comparing the pixel sizes and it's pretty drastic. It's easy to see the difference.

I should be receiving my KDL-55EX710 later this week.


----------



## BenJF3

These Sony RPTV's were one one of the WORST designed TV's ever. They are a nightmare to service and have multiple major issues rarely making them worth fixing.

Engine problems, cooling problems, power supply problems...


----------



## FHSPSU67

BenJF3 said:


> These Sony RPTV's were one one of the WORST designed TV's ever. They are a nightmare to service and have multiple major issues rarely making them worth fixing.
> 
> Engine problems, cooling problems, power supply problems...


I had my KP57WS510 for 6 1/2 years, gave it to a friend last year, and it's still functioning smoothly. Another poster still has his. Great real-to-life picture, unlike flashy LCD's. JMO


----------



## BenJF3

FHSPSU67 said:


> I had my KP57WS510 for 6 1/2 years, gave it to a friend last year, and it's still functioning smoothly. Another poster still has his. Great real-to-life picture, unlike flashy LCD's. JMO


Maybe so, but the shear number that I see through the repair shop with major problems is significant. That said, I'm speaking from the service standpoint. Even Sony acknowledged the poor design of the light engine. I'm glad your's is holding up.


----------



## CCarncross

You know, they are beginning to age as well. My KDS-A3000 is still working superbly. At the time it was the cheapest way to get PQ, large screen size, and excellent price point. Comparably sized plasma's and LCD's were miles more expensive.


----------



## BenJF3

CCarncross said:


> You know, they are beginning to age as well. My KDS-A3000 is still working superbly. At the time it was the cheapest way to get PQ, large screen size, and excellent price point. Comparably sized plasma's and LCD's were miles more expensive.


I concur, but they age badly. I waited to get my 65" plasma until prices fell sharply. When I started looking they were $7K, I got mine last year for $2400! I bought a front projection prior to that because it was the most cost effective way to get a big screen for me.

The Sony's are showing their age. One heat related issue is the ribbon cable to the engine becomes extremely brittle and cracks easily. Most customers are not fixing these sets beyond a lamp replacement because the labor to work on them.


----------



## Groundhog45

This program is still in place. I just replaced my Sony KDS-60A200 with a KDL-60EX720. A no hassle process. Info can be found here:

Info and help


----------



## Cholly

My Sony KDFE-A55A20 is still going strong after 5 1/2 years. Bought at Circuit City with extended warranty. Original lamp went out while still under warranty and second one is getting a bit slow to come up to full intensity.
When this receiver dies, I'll probably invest in an LG or Samsung 3D LCD or a Panny 3D plasma.


----------

